# Rockshox-Service in HH?



## manfred01 (16. August 2013)

Kennt jemand einen Händler in HH oder Umgebung, der einen Service (Ölwechsel, Dichtungstausch) bei einer Rockshox-Gabel macht? Oder schicken alle die Gabel ein?


----------



## rhnordpool (16. August 2013)

Aus einem anderen Thread habe ich in Erinnerung, daß der Service bei Rock Shox deutlich günstiger als bei Fox sein soll. Hab so 80,-  in Erinnerung.
Wenn das stimmt, machts für den Händler kaum Sinn, selber Hand anzulegen.
Von Garantiefragen ganz zu schweigen.
Wenn Dir Sülldorf nicht zu weit ist, ruf mal bei Adresse unten an.
Kleiner Händler mit Werkstatt. Da gibts ehrliche Antworten und faire Preise inkl. Einbau billig selbst geschossener Komponenten.

http://www.rundumsrad-hamburg.de/

040 - 41 48 79 09
 E-Mail: [email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poldi222 (21. August 2013)

Versuche es mal bei Christoph

http://www.cnc-bike.de/


----------

